# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیولوژی ، شیمی یا حقوق ؟

## XIII

سلام دوستان

رشته ی یکی از دوستام تجربی هستش و بین این سه تا رشته گیر کرده

بیولوژی ، شیمی، حقوق

به نظر شما کدوم رشته بهتره؟

----------


## Amir James

تجربی هستن و حقوق؟؟؟

----------


## شاینا

حقوق که برا انسانی هست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حقوق که برا انسانی هست

----------


## Azad3h

چرا فکر کنم حقوق دیدم 

باید ببینی علاقش چیه

همشون خوبن

----------


## SanliTa

تجربیاااا که حقوق ندارن
احیانا منظورتون روانشناسی نبوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## XIII

> تجربی هستن و حقوق؟؟؟






> حقوق که برا انسانی هست
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> حقوق که برا انسانی هست






> تجربیاااا که حقوق ندارن
> احیانا منظورتون روانشناسی نبوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دانشگاه آزاد میشه حقوق خوند!





> چرا فکر کنم حقوق دیدم 
> 
> 
> باید ببینی علاقش چیه
> 
> 
> همشون خوبن



حقوق رو بیشتر دوست داره


به نظر شما با کدوم رشته آینده ی بهتری میتونه داشته باشه؟


پ.ن :‌ خودم میدونم اینجا ایرانه و آینده ی نداریم!

----------


## Azad3h

ببینین حقوق هم خب ازمون وکالت داره که سخته ب همین رآحتیا نی
بعدشم باید خیلی جسارت داشته باشی تو ابنکار 


البته من برای دختر توصیه نمیکنم حقوق

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ببینین حقوق هم خب ازمون وکالت داره که سخته ب همین رآحتیا نی
بعدشم باید خیلی جسارت داشته باشی تو ابنکار 


البته من برای دختر توصیه نمیکنم حقوق

----------


## Vicious

حقوق تا اون جایی که من می دونم بیشترین متقاضی رو داره توی انسانی ها !

----------


## Azad3h

اره
ولی درصد کمی میرسن ب وکالت

----------


## XIII

> ببینین حقوق هم خب ازمون وکالت داره که سخته ب همین رآحتیا نی
> بعدشم باید خیلی جسارت داشته باشی تو ابنکار 
> 
> 
> البته من برای دختر توصیه نمیکنم حقوق
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ببینین حقوق هم خب ازمون وکالت داره که سخته ب همین رآحتیا نی
> ...


دختره ، جسارتش هم کم نیس ؛ 2 ساله پدرمو در آورده  :Yahoo (4): )

ممنون.




> حقوق تا اون جایی که من می دونم بیشترین متقاضی رو داره توی انسانی ها !


ممنون.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نظرتون راجع به بیولوژی و شیمی چیه؟
عمران چطوره؟

----------


## Azad3h

اها... زندگی با ی دختر حقوقدان خیلی سخته ها!! خیلی ادعاشون میشه تا یه چیزی بشه میگن من حقوق خوندم :-)

----------


## XIII

> اها... زندگی با ی دختر حقوقدان خیلی سخته ها!! خیلی ادعاشون میشه تا یه چیزی بشه میگن من حقوق خوندم :-)


نظرتون راجع به  شیمی و بیولوژی چیه؟

عمران چطور؟

----------

